
Academic Journals: The Most Profitable Obsolete Technology in History - frostmatthew
http://sasconfidential.com/2015/11/06/obsolete/
======
jimtill
"Gershman lays out his vision for the future of academic publishing...". The
vision appears to be based on the concept of an 'overlay journal', such as the
mathematical journal 'Discrete Analysis', which was launched in September
2015. See: [http://t.co/JmJQVNMUEd](http://t.co/JmJQVNMUEd)

